# Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)



## Nali_WarCow (3. Februar 2007)

*Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Windows Vista ist nun schon einige Tage auf dem Markt und es kommen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen. Daher ist dieser Thread hier dazu gedacht die wichtigsten Fragen zu sammeln und nützliche Threads zu verlinken.

Verbesserungsvorschläge und / oder weitere Fragen und Antworten bitte hier posten der Thread wird entsprechend aktualisiert und ggf. neu strukturiert.


*Fragen zu den Windows Versionen*
1. Welche Versionen gibt es und worin unterscheiden sich die Versionen?
Hier eine Liste mit den genauen Unterschieden.
Für den Heimgebraucht ist sicherlich die Home Premium Version die Beste Wahl


2. Was kostet Windows Vista?
Vista Home Basic 119€ (Update) & 229€ (Vollversion)
Vista Home Premium 199€ (Update) & 299 (Vollversion)
Vista Business 249€ (Update) & 369€ (Vollversion)
Vista Ultimate 329€ (Update) & 499€ (Vollversion)

3. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Update und der Vollversion?
Bei der Updateversion muss ein zum Update berechtigtes Windows (WinXP) auf der Festplatte installiert sein. Es reicht nicht einfach nur eine ältere Windows-CD bei der Installation einzulegen. (Mehr dazu siehe Punkt 3 bei der Installation)

4. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit legal preiswerter an Vista zu kommen?
Es gibt sogenannte Systembuilder bzw. OEM Versionen (SB und OEM sind nur unterschiedliche Ausrücke für Software, die eigentlich nur zusammen mit einem Rechner verkauft werden sollte.). Diese kosten deutlich weniger:
Home Basic 100 €
Home Premium 110 €
Business 145€
Ultimate 200€
Auch SSL (Schüler, Lehrer und Studenten) Versionen sol les demnächst geben.
hier eine Liste aktueller Vista-Preise

5. Welche Einschränkungen gibt es bei den OEM / Systembuilderversionen?
- Die Verpackung ist „billiger“ gemacht und das Handbuch dünner
- Es gibt keinen kostenlosen Support (Telefon oder Mail) von MS
- Der Käufer muss sich beim Kauf für die 32 oder 64Bit Version entscheiden


6. Und welche Version (32 oder 64Bit) bekommen die Käufer der normalen Version?
Home, Home Premium und Business liegt jeweils die 32 Bit Fassung auf DVD bei. Bei Ultimate liegen beide DVDs in der Box. Käufer der normalen Version haben allerdings die Möglichkeit für etwa 11€ auch die 64Bit DVD von MS zugeschickt zu bekommen.


7. Kann man die Version auch irgendwie wechseln?
Mit dem „Windows Anytime Upgrade“ kann man (für einen nicht gerade unerheblichen Betrag) auch aus eine Home Version ein Ultimate bekommen. Allerdings sollte man sich dies gut durchrechnen, da man meist mit dem Neukauf einer (OEM / SB) Version preiswerter bei weg kommt.




*Fragen zur Installation*
1. Was sind die Systemanforderungen?
1 GHz - 1 GB RAM - DirectX 9-fähiger Grafikprozessor (mind. 128 MB Grafikspeicher, 32 Bit pro Pixel, Unterstützung eines WDDM-Treibers, Unterstützung für Pixel Shader 2.0) - 15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher - DVD-Laufwerk


2. Wiefunktioniert eine Vista Update-Version? Reicht es den Datenträger ins Laufwerk zu legen?
Im Gegensatz zu WinXP muss der Benutzer bei der Installation von Vista ein OS auf der Platte haben, welches einen berechtigt die preiswertere Vista Update-Version zu nutzen.


3. Man muss also WinXP installiert haben?
Eigentlich ja. Aber es gibt einen Trick: Erst Windows Vista installieren, dabei im Setup keinen CD-Key angeben und im nächsten Dialog die Windows Vista Version auswählen, die man hat. Nach der Installation von Windows Vista einfach das Setup erneut „drüber bügeln“, dabei allerdings jetzt den CD-Key eingeben.


4. Muss Windows Vista wieder aktiviert werden?
Ja, alle Versionen müssen aktiviert werden.




*Nützliche Threads & Links*
Welche Spiele und Anwendungen laufen
Vista-Preise bei Onlinehändlern (Geizhals.at/de)
Unterschied zwischen Update und normaler Fassung

Weitere Vorschläge und Ergänzungen werden gerne aufgenommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

<Platz für zukünftige Erweiterungen>


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

<Platz für zukünftige Erweiterungen>


----------



## Succer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Sehr gute Idee das!

Hast du bei der Ultimate SB irgend einen Durchschnitt genommen? Meines Wissen ist diese schon ab 160 Pferden zu haben!


----------



## SiSBulle (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit legal preiswerter an Vista zu kommen?
> Es gibt sogenannte Systembuilder bzw. OEM Versionen.



Vielleicht könntest du die Upgrade-Versionen noch dazunehmen?  

Edit: Uuups Sorry habs übersehe...


----------



## Tw1g (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows Vista ist nun schon
> 2. Was kostet Windows Vista?
> Vista Home Basic 119€ (Update) & 229€ (Vollversion)
> Vista Home Premium 199€ (Update) & 299 (Vollversion)
> ...



was ist der Unterschied zwischen Update und VOllversion?



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit legal preiswerter an Vista zu kommen?
> Es gibt sogenannte Systembuilder bzw. OEM Versionen. Diese kosten deutlich weniger:
> Home Basic 100 €
> Home Premium 110 €
> ...



GEnauso hier: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen OEM und SB?



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Und welche Version (32 oder 64Bit) bekommen die Käufer der normalen Version?
> Home, Home Premium und Business liegt jeweils die 32 Bit Fassung auf DVD bei. Bei Ultimate liegen beide DVDs in der Box. Käufer der normalen Version haben allerdings die Möglichkeit für etwa 11€ auch die 64Bit DVD von MS zugeschickt zu bekommen.



gilt das nur für die Vollversionen oder auch für die SB, OEM etc?


----------



## HanFred (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Tw1g am 05.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist der Unterschied zwischen Update und VOllversion?


eine update verlangt ein installiertes windows. dabei kann man zwar tricksen und einfach Vista einmal installieren ohne key und dann noch einmal darüber, aber wie umständlich ist das denn.



> GEnauso hier: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen OEM und SB?


das ist dasselbe.



> gilt das nur für die Vollversionen oder auch für die SB, OEM etc?


nein, bei der SB muss man sich entscheiden zwischen 32- und 64bit.
ich habe die 32er genommen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass spiele noch eine ganze weile eher in 32bit erscheinen werden.
ausserdem ist 64bit erst ab 4GB RAM zu empfehlen, da diese version mehr leistung frisst, wenn sie 32bit anwendungen ausführen muss.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Super Thread! 
Ich hab noch ne Frage: gibt es für Anwender die Windows XP schon länger nutzen, und damit ausgesprochen gut zurecht kommen, und eigentlich alles haben was sie brauchen nen guten Grund Vista auszuprobieren? Bzw, was sind die Vorteile von Vista??


----------



## Tw1g (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				HanFred am 05.02.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Tw1g am 05.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dankeschön.

damit bleibt noch die frage ob man SB und OEM nachträglich auf 64 bringen kann und wie "einfach" das geht. (hab keine lust auf stundenlange updates etc)

wo ist dann der unterschied der upgrade und der sb version.
hier
dort wird gesagt sb sei einfach zu installieren...


----------



## nicokoc (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hi Leute- nachdem Vista nun "offiziel" auf den Markt erschienen ist und es nun auch teilweise mehr Treiber gibt etc. will ich nochmal versuchen es zu installieren. Nun meine Frage;
Ich habe die 64 Bit Version, da ein 64 Bit System. Nun gibt es mehr Probleme "normale" bzw. "ältere" Software zu installieren weil man die Meldung bekommt dass es nicht 64 Bit kompatibel ist etc...Nun ja- 1) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen? 2) Würde ich diese Probleme mit der 32er Version nicht haben? 3) Wie wichtig ist es für ein 64er System auch die 64er Version zu installieren?
Ich danke euch sehr.
Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Primär dürfte man mit der 64Bit Version eher Treiberprobleme haben (STichwort Kopierschutz.) Am Besten könnte man dir helfen, wenn du sagen würdest welche Anwendungen / Spiele du meinst. Es ist da ja auch ein entsprechender Sammelthread weiter oben verlinkt, wo schon einige Programme gesammelt wurde, die laufen oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## nicokoc (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Grundsätzlich gehts mir um Programme bzw. auch alte Programme wie "Instant Photo Effects" aber auch z.B. StarMoney 5.0 S-Edition, TuneUp Utilities 2006, Azureus, WsFTP95 (lol ich weiß), Photoimpact 8 usw. Würden die Programme viel eher auf der 64 Version laufen? 
und...1) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Meldung dass man eine Software wg. 64 Bit nicht installieren kann zu umgehen? 2) Würde ich diese Probleme mit der 32er Version nicht haben? 3) Wie wichtig ist es für ein 64er System auch die 64er Version zu installieren?


----------



## corax (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

_6. Und welche Version (32 oder 64Bit) bekommen die Käufer der normalen Version?
Home, Home Premium und Business liegt jeweils die 32 Bit Fassung auf DVD bei. Bei Ultimate liegen beide DVDs in der Box. Käufer der normalen Version haben allerdings die Möglichkeit für etwa 11€ auch die 64Bit DVD von MS zugeschickt zu bekommen._

Gilt das auch für OEM Version von Ultimate, dass ich 32 und 64 Bit bekomme? Dann würde ich nämlich zuschlagen^^

Warum heißt das bei geizhals eigentlich nicht oem sondern dsp?


----------



## bierchen (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				nicokoc am 06.02.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Wie wichtig ist es für ein 64er System auch die 64er Version zu installieren?


Nur mit einem 64Bit Betriebssystem kannst Du auch 64Bit Programme nutzen. Außerdem kannst Du jetzt auch mehr als 4 GB (bzw. 2,8GB) nutzen. Allerdings gibt es da insgesamt noch wenig Angebot, oder läuft nicht unbedingt viel schneller. 
Im Gegesatz dazu läuft 32Bit Software oft langsamer auf dem 64er Vista.
Von daher fährt man insgesamt noch besser, die 32 Version zu installieren.  Macht weniger Ärger.


----------



## nVidia-rockt (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Aktivierung der Vista Versionen. Häufig habe ich anfängliche Schwierigkeiten mit Hardware und muss das ein oder andere Mal Windows V neu drauf installieren (nach einer Formatierung).
Das wollte ich mal wissen ob man das beliebig oft aktivieren kann?
Ich hatte es z.B. mal das ich bei dem telefonischen Registrierung von XP gefragt wurde ob ich eine Raupkopie hätte, da ich schon zum 2 Mal in einer Woche angerufen hatte, weil ich mir neue Hardware gekauft hatte und es ab und zu nicht gefunzt hat.


----------



## HanFred (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				nVidia-rockt am 17.02.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Aktivierung der Vista Versionen. Häufig habe ich anfängliche Schwierigkeiten mit Hardware und muss das ein oder andere Mal Windows V neu drauf installieren (nach einer Formatierung).
> Das wollte ich mal wissen ob man das beliebig oft aktivieren kann?
> Ich hatte es z.B. mal das ich bei dem telefonischen Registrierung von XP gefragt wurde ob ich eine Raupkopie hätte, da ich schon zum 2 Mal in einer Woche angerufen hatte, weil ich mir neue Hardware gekauft hatte und es ab und zu nicht gefunzt hat.


ja, kannst du so oft installieren, wie du willst.
und fragen von MS musst du im prinzip nicht einmal beantworten, die müssen es dir so oder so aktivieren. also die frage, WARUM du dein windows schon wieder aktivieren willst, musst du nicht beantworten.

nach raubkopien wird nicht direkt gefragt, es sind immer dieselben zwei fragen:
- warum die erneute aktivierung?
- auf wievielen rechnern ist win installiert?


----------



## nVidia-rockt (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				HanFred am 17.02.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nVidia-rockt am 17.02.2007 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann werd ich mich heute Abend mal hinter klemmen ^^ Danke dir


----------



## Ma-an (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hi
ich hab noch mal ne frage zu der Update Version von Vista.
Wenn ich XP installiert habe, kann ich meinen PC dann trotzdem formatieren bevor vista installiert wird, oder wird vista dann nur "drüberinstalliert"?


----------



## JadawinUK (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Ma-an am 24.02.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich hab noch mal ne frage zu der Update Version von Vista.
> Wenn ich XP installiert habe, kann ich meinen PC dann trotzdem formatieren bevor vista installiert wird, oder wird vista dann nur "drüberinstalliert"?



Wenn du den PC formatierst, ist XP nicht mehr da und du kannst nicht mehr upgraden. ABER: du kannst auch mit einer Upgrade-Version erstmal Vista NORMAL alleine installieren, indem du KEINEN Key angibst bei der Installation. Auf jeder Vista DVD sind alle Versionen vorhanden, von Basic bis Ultimate, Upgrade oder Vollversion. Der Key alleine bestimmt, was installiert wird. Wenn du keinen angibst, aber deine korrekte Vista-Version angibst (Home Premium z.b.), dann installiert sich Vista in der Vollversion als Testversion.

Dann, wenn du in Vista bist, startest du das Upgrade von der Vista-DVD innerhalb Vista und upgradest Vista mit sich selbst, dann mit deinem Upgrade-Key. Das funktioniert wunderbar und du kannst danach ganz normal aktivieren.


----------



## Ma-an (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				JadawinUK am 24.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma-an am 24.02.2007 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klingt gut.
danke


----------



## INU-ID (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Ich meine die Antwort schon mal gelesen zu haben, kann mich aber nicht mehr entsinnen...^^

Bei welchen 32Bit Versionen ist es möglich sich eine 64Bit DVD zuschicken zu lassen?
Und bekommt man dann auch ne neue SN?

Also wenn ich zb. ne "Systembuilder Ultimate 32Bit" DVD habe, kann ich dann eine 64Bit DVD bestellen? Bleibt die SN der 32Bit?

MFG

Ach, und noch was: die Ultimate darf man ja (soweit ich weiß) auf mehreren Rechner installieren. kann man auch ne 32Bit und ne 64Bit (sofern das was ich oben gefragt hab möglich ist) zusammen, mit einer SN, auf einem Rechner installieren?


----------



## Ma-an (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				INU-ID am 25.02.2007 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine die Antwort schon mal gelesen zu haben, kann mich aber nicht mehr entsinnen...^^
> 
> Bei welchen 32Bit Versionen ist es möglich sich eine 64Bit DVD zuschicken zu lassen?
> Und bekommt man dann auch ne neue SN?
> ...


Bei System Builder Versionen hast du genrell kein Recht auf eine 64Bit DVD.
Dieses Aktion besteht nur bei einer Retail Version.
Afaik bekommst du keine neue SN.


----------



## INU-ID (1. März 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Ma-an am 26.02.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei System Builder Versionen hast du genrell kein Recht auf eine 64Bit DVD.
> Dieses Aktion besteht nur bei einer Retail Version.
> Afaik bekommst du keine neue SN.



Jup. Aber man kann den Key einer 32Bit Version nutzen um die 64Bit Version zu installieren. (und umgekehrt)

Was ich jetzt noch wissen möchte ist, kann man auch "niedrigere" Versionen installieren? Also wenn ich zb. ne Business hab, kann ich dann stattdessen auch zb. Home-Premium installieren?


----------



## TheVaan (1. März 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				INU-ID am 01.03.2007 06:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich jetzt noch wissen möchte ist, kann man auch "niedrigere" Versionen installieren? Also wenn ich zb. ne Business hab, kann ich dann stattdessen auch zb. Home-Premium installieren?


jo... ist aber sinnlos oder?


----------



## INU-ID (1. März 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TheVaan am 01.03.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> jo... ist aber sinnlos oder?


Naja. Wenn du zb. ne Business hast (günstig erworben, geschenkt bekommen, war beim Rechner dabei, usw), du aber die Media-Komponenten von Home-Premium nutzen möchtest (die gibts bei Business nicht), dann wäre es schon von Vorteil. Oder wenn man Ultimate hat, aber alle Versionen mal einzeln testen möchte.


----------



## pirx (4. April 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Habe letztens nach längerer Pause die Festplatte mit Vista Beta RC1 drauf reaktiviert -Zwecks Performance Vergleich wegen eventuell vermurksten XP, andere Geschicht ^^ - ... wobei ich etwas verwundert festgestellt habe, dass die ja immer noch läuft, besser denn je sozusagen. 

Kann mir zufälligerweise jemand sagen wie das mit der Laufzeit von RC1 so geplant ist?

Bevor ich mich da häuslich einrichte würde ich ja schon gern wissen wie lang ich das Ding noch brauchen kann...


----------



## SteveatMC (22. April 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Mittlerweile ist eine SSL Version von Vista 32Bit bei mindfactory aufgetaucht. Es handelt sich dabei aber lediglich um ein *Update*. Wer also Student etc. ist und nur ein Update braucht, ist mit knapp 80€ denke ich relativ gut bedient.

Wie es mit einem weiteren Update der SSL Version von 32 auf 64Bit aussieht, steht leider nicht da.

Steve


----------



## Huntercontroll (29. April 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Vista Home Premium 199€ (Update) & 299 (Vollversion)
> Vista Ultimate 329€ (Update) & 499€ (Vollversion)



In den USA wird ein Vista Home Premium Vollversion um ca. € 175.- je nach Kurs verkauft ein Vista Ultimate, Vollversion kostet um die € 290.- jetzt frage ich mich, gibts da eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen einer Euro- bzw einer Amerikanischen Ausgabe  ? mfg


----------



## QuaddiGTX (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows Vista ist nun schon einige Tage auf dem Markt und es kommen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen. Daher ist dieser Thread hier dazu gedacht die wichtigsten Fragen zu sammeln und nützliche Threads zu verlinken.
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschläge und / oder weitere Fragen und Antworten bitte hier posten der Thread wird entsprechend aktualisiert und ggf. neu strukturiert.
> 
> ...




Vista soll ja generell nicht so toll sein habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## olstyle (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				QuaddiGTX am 04.06.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Vista soll ja generell nicht so toll sein habe ich mir sagen lassen


Und für diese nichtssagende Aussage musstest du jetzt alles quoten?
Vista ist halt stark vom sehr beliebten Microsoft-Bashing betroffen, es ist aber längst nicht soo schlecht wie gerne behauptet wird.


----------



## QuaddiGTX (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				olstyle am 04.06.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> QuaddiGTX am 04.06.2007 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht auch irgendwo Ansichtssache?


----------



## olstyle (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				QuaddiGTX am 04.06.2007 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 04.06.2007 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die "Ansicht" wird aber gerne davon beeinflusst dass Vista, da es ja von Microsoft ist und auch nicht so einfach für lau zu bekommen ist, einfach schlecht sein muss.

 Fakt ist aber: Es gibt ein paar schöne neue Features, es bietet als einziges BS volle Unterstützung für aktuelle Grafikkarten(auch darum wird gerne mit Vista gehadert) und die Leistungseinbussen halten sich mittlerweile auch in Grenzen(vergleich mal XP mit seinen Vorgängern, da kommt es auch nicht besser weg). Natürlich ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt und Vista hat auch seine Macken(Stichwort: EAX wobei hier letztens jemand im Forum geschrieben hat dass das zumindest bei allen! Soundblaster-Karten behoben sei).


----------



## Revilo63 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hallo Community,

hab es nicht ganz so gerafft. Ist es möglich, auf nem 64-Bit-System eine 32-Bit-Version vom Vista  zu installieren und zu betreiben?

Zu welcher  Variante von Vista (Home Basic, Home Premiun, ...) würdet Ihr mir raten?

Danke


----------



## Succer (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Revilo63 am 12.06.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> 
> hab es nicht ganz so gerafft. Ist es möglich, auf nem 64-Bit-System eine 32-Bit-Version vom Vista  zu installieren und zu betreiben?
> 
> ...


So wie du es beschreibst, ist es kein Problem (23Bit OS auf 64Bit System) nur umgekehrt geht es nicht.

Hab selber aber eigentlich eine andere Frage:

Wenn ich zuerst Vista Ultimate als 23Bit installiere und dann auf 64Bit "Updaten" will, kann ich das dann über die Reparatur Funktion machen oder muss ich die Platte dazu formatieren?


----------



## sandman2003 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

auch noch ne frage.. reicht eine 20 GB partition aus, um vista zu installieren?

habe extra für windows und programme eine partition gemacht und dann für speiel und dann für den ganzen rest..

der upgrade advisor hat mir geraten, den speicher auf 40 GB als sicherheit zu erhöhen...

also soll ich die partition vergrößern oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## TBrain (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Succer am 16.06.2007 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich zuerst Vista Ultimate als 23Bit installiere und dann auf 64Bit "Updaten" will, kann ich das dann über die Reparatur Funktion machen oder muss ich die Platte dazu formatieren?



Hmm, kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen, aber da die 32bit- und die 64bit-Version unterschiedliche Installations-DVDs haben, würde ich sagen, dass du dann eine  neue Installation machen müsstest, also formatieren.

Ich werds aber bei Gelegenheit mal probieren und dann mal berichten


----------



## TBrain (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				sandman2003 am 17.06.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> auch noch ne frage.. reicht eine 20 GB partition aus, um vista zu installieren?
> 
> habe extra für windows und programme eine partition gemacht und dann für speiel und dann für den ganzen rest..
> 
> ...



Imo reicht das. Meine Vista-Partition hat auch nur 19,5 GB und ich komme damit klar. Hängt natürlich aber auch davon ab, welche und wie viele andere Programme du noch auf die Partition packen willst. Ich habe übrigens auch "Dokumente (eigene Dateien)", "Musik" und "Bilder" auf einer anderen Partition. Wäre das nicht so bräuchte ich wohl eine sehr viel größere Vista-Partition 

Aber nur für Vista+ "normale" Programme reichen 20GB, mehr schaden natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## TBrain (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Revilo63 am 12.06.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu welcher  Variante von Vista (Home Basic, Home Premiun, ...) würdet Ihr mir raten?



Ich würde Home Premium empfehlen. Die Home-Basic-Version ist imo schon ziemlich abgespeckt.


----------



## sandman2003 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TBrain am 17.06.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> speicherplatzfrage



jo dank disch für antwort...


----------



## Revilo63 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TBrain am 17.06.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Revilo63 am 12.06.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lohnen sich denn die 30-60€ mehr für die Business bzw. Ultimate Edition?


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Revilo63 am 19.06.2007 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 17.06.2007 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Business lohnt sich, für Leute die auch Spielen wollen, überhaupt nicht. Die Ultimate Version lohnt sich, nüchtern betrachtet, auch nicht unbedingt. Obwohl ich die Ultimate Version besitze, würde ich jedem zur Home-Premium raten ...


----------



## Revilo63 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Rabowke am 19.06.2007 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Revilo63 am 19.06.2007 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, danke. Welches System muss man besitzen, damit der Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor einem die Ultimate-Edition vorschlägt? Mir wird auch die Home Premium vorgeschlagen.


----------



## TBrain (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Revilo63 am 19.06.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke. Welches System muss man besitzen, damit der Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor einem die Ultimate-Edition vorschlägt? Mir wird auch die Home Premium vorgeschlagen.



Mit dem System hat das erstmal nichts zutun, weil das Grundgerüst im Prinzip das gleiche ist. Bei der Ultimate-Version gibt es "lediglich" noch einige Extras mitgeliefert.

Schau dir einfach mal den Link aus dem Startposting an, wo die Versionen und die Unterschiede beschrieben sind:

http://www.forumla.de/f-windows-vista-forum-50/t-windows-vista-versionen-unterschiede-5799

da siehst du was die Premium-Version zusätzlich bietet, und kannst entscheiden. Der normale Privatanwender brauchst sie imo nicht unbedingt.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Wie läuft eigentlich vista mit 1 GB Ram?

lohnt sich das net?


----------



## TBrain (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				sandman2003 am 24.06.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie läuft eigentlich vista mit 1 GB Ram?
> 
> lohnt sich das net?



Es läuft schon, aber der Speicherbedarf von Vista ist schon höher als der von XP. Man muss mit längeren Ladezeiten etc. rechnen. Ich würde 2 GB empfehlen, auch weil RAM zur Zeit ja ziemlich günstig ist.


----------



## TBrain (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TBrain am 17.06.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 16.06.2007 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update: habs probiert, aber nicht geschafft. Wenn man, bei installierter 32bit-Version, mit der 64bit-DVD bootet wird nur die Option "Installieren" angezeigt, nicht Update (das wird grau angezeigt).


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Vista Home Premium 32Bit. Ich bin zwar als Administrator angemeldet, aber bei manchen Spielen und Programmen, z.B. Trackmania Nations wird immer angezeigt, das ich Administrator sein muss um es auszuführen. Aber das bin ich doch! Außerdem kommen immer Fehlermeldungen, z.B.: 
"Sie brauchen die Erlaubnis des Administrators, um diesen Prozess auszuführen(oder so ähnlich). Trotzdem ausführen?"
Ich klick dann immer auf ja, und startet das Programm auch normal, aber irgendwie nervt das. Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen? Wäre echt net.


----------



## TBrain (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				der-sack88 am 30.06.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Vista Home Premium 32Bit. Ich bin zwar als Administrator angemeldet, aber bei manchen Spielen und Programmen, z.B. Trackmania Nations wird immer angezeigt, das ich Administrator sein muss um es auszuführen. Aber das bin ich doch! Außerdem kommen immer Fehlermeldungen, z.B.:
> "Sie brauchen die Erlaubnis des Administrators, um diesen Prozess auszuführen(oder so ähnlich). Trotzdem ausführen?"
> Ich klick dann immer auf ja, und startet das Programm auch normal, aber irgendwie nervt das. Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen? Wäre echt net.



Das liegt an der Benutzerkontensteuerung. Die wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen eingebaut, weil das surfen als Administrator Sicherheitsrisiken mit sich bringt. 

Wenn du sie ausschalten willst: Start ---> Klick auf das Benutzerbild ---> Button: "Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- oder ausschalten" ---> das Häckchen entfernen und anschließend Vista neu starten.

Allerdings hast du dann ein Sicherheitsrisiko mehr.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TBrain am 30.06.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> der-sack88 am 30.06.2007 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, danke. Jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll.


----------



## AurionKratos (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Die Benutzerkonten-Steuerung lässt dich immer nur als normalen User eingeloggt, und nur wenn du etwas administratives machen möchtest, bekommst du Admin-Rechte.

Leute, die nie Probleme mit Viren (o.Ä.) hatten, können die ohne Bedenken ausschalten, jedoch sollte man einen aktuellen Virenscanner haben.
Leute, die öfters mal Viren (o.Ä.) haben, sollten sie drinnlassen, egal wie nervig sie ist.


----------



## nicokoc (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Ja Moinsen,
Ich hatte die Ehre zuerst Vista 64 zu benutzen und bin jetzt auf die 32 Bit Version umgestiegen (habe die 64 Bit Version bei eBay verscherbelt weil ich kein Bock mehr hatte.) Die 32 Bit Version läuft bei mir im Gegensatz zu der 64er viel, viel flüssiger und ich habe bis jetzt nicht ein Problem gehabt mit Treibern etc. Also meine Empfehlung, holt euch die 32er!! ^^


----------



## Paladin1984 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Kennt jemand ein Antivirus Freeware Programm das problemlos unter Vista Home Premium (32Bit) läuft.


----------



## HanFred (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Paladin1984 am 03.07.2007 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand ein Antivirus Freeware Programm das problemlos unter Vista Home Premium (32Bit) läuft.


ja, das, welches von microsoft propagiert wird. ein jahr gratis, jedenfalls war das mal so.

edit: habe den namen leider gerade nicht im kopf, könnte sein, dass es von Computer Associates stammt. aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.


----------



## TheChicky (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Paladin1984 am 03.07.2007 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand ein Antivirus Freeware Programm das problemlos unter Vista Home Premium (32Bit) läuft.



Nimm AntiVir. Dann wirst du glücklich sein.


----------



## Paladin1984 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TheChicky am 03.07.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Paladin1984 am 03.07.2007 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AntiVir läuft leider nicht unter Vista. Hab’s schon probiert.


----------



## TBrain (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Paladin1984 am 03.07.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 03.07.2007 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die aktuelle Version müsste eigentlich laufen. Die wurde etwas verspätet veröffentlicht.

Ansonsten gäbe es noch AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition


----------



## TheChicky (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Paladin1984 am 03.07.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 03.07.2007 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die neueste Version läuft definitv auf Vista. Bei mir tut es das jedenfalls


----------



## Paladin1984 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				TheChicky am 03.07.2007 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Paladin1984 am 03.07.2007 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich besorg mir die neuste Version und probier es noch mal. 
Vielen Dank Leuten


----------



## Minihul (12. August 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Ich habe Vista Home Premium x64 installiert und mir missfällt, dass vor allem bei Zugriff auf andere PCs im Netzwerk die Markierung mehrer Dateien mit Shift oder Strg und Mausklick nicht geht, auch mittels Tastatur oder Maus allein geht´s nicht. Auf den internen Platten geht es fast immer, mit Betonung auf fast. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## uncutfreak (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

irgendwie ist mir das mit der Kompatibilität der Seriennumern zwischen 32 und 64 Bit Version von Vista noch nicht ganz klar. 

Wenn ich mir die Systembuilder Version von Vista Home Premium 32 Bit hier kaufe :

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=173279&showTechData=true

Kann ich die Seriennummer dieser 32 Bit  OEM Version dann später für die 64 Bit 
Home Premium Version benutzen ? 

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mir die teuren Versionen mit sinnlosen Support von Microsoft zu kaufen, und die 64 Bit Version jetzt schon zu kaufen is auch bescheuert, nur in zukunft möchte ich schon auf sie upgraden können, ohne wieder geld ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## loeneberger (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hallo, bin neu hier und hab da mal eine Frage zum Leistungsindex von Vista.

Mein aktueller Wert des Index ist 5,3, wobei die 5,3 auf die CPU beruht, alle anderen Werte sind besser.

Meine CPU ist Intel Core 2 Duo E6600. Nicht übertaktet.

Wie kann das sein das diese CPU nur 5,3 erhält.

Im aktuellen WindowsVistaMagazin ist der erreichte Wert mit einer gleichen CPU 5,8!

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Jason-Voorhees (11. November 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei Vista nit der 64Bit Version aussieht. Würde es sich lohnen voll auf 64Bit zusetzen oder ist die 32Bit Variante zu empfehlen? Und welche Vista Version lohnt sich für Spieler mehr die Ultimate oder die Home Premium?

MfG


----------



## TBrain (11. November 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Jason-Voorhees am 11.11.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei Vista nit der 64Bit Version aussieht. Würde es sich lohnen voll auf 64Bit zusetzen oder ist die 32Bit Variante zu empfehlen? Und welche Vista Version lohnt sich für Spieler mehr die Ultimate oder die Home Premium?
> 
> MfG



Zur Zeit würde ich noch zur 32Bit-Version raten. Die Kompatibilität und die Verfügbarkeit von Treibern ist da einfach noch besser. Auch was Sicherheitssoftware (z.B. Virenscanner) anbelangt, ist die 32bit-Software einfach ausgereifter und besser verfügbar.

Der Vorteil der 64Bit-Version liegt im Moment halt beim Arbeitsspeicher. Wenn du effektiv 4GB RAM nutzen möchtest dann musst du zur 64Bit-Version greifen. Ich würde dann aber unbedingt vorher checken, ob für alle Geräte, die du verenden willst auch 64Bit-Treiber angeboten werden.

Was die Versionen anbelangt, so dürfte es für den Spieler egal sein, ob Home-Premium oder Ultimate. Das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet die Home Premium, und sie bietet auch alles, "was man braucht". Bei Ultimate gibt es noch Extras zusätzlich, die aber jemandem der nur spielt egal sein könnten. 

Schau mal hier, da sind die Unterschiede aufgelistet. Danach kannst du entscheiden ob dir die Extras den Aufpreis wert sind:
http://www.winvistaside.de/windows-vista-versionen-im-vergleich/

Hmm der Link im Startpost funktioniert nicht mehr... ich werd ihn mal durch diesen hier ersetzen


----------



## SiSBulle (20. November 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hi

Ich habs grad nirgends gefunden, darum stell ich mal hier die Frage;

Wie ist es mit DirecX und Vista? Muss man bei Vista die aktuellste Version von DirectX wie bei XP auch manuell herunterlade und aktualisieren? Oder wird das hier per Update-Funktion erledigt?
Und kann man irgendwo die Version von DirectX unter Vista überprüfen?
Ahja; Und wird die DX-Version 9 bei Vista durch die Version 10 ergänzt oder ersetzt?

Gruss Bu][e


----------



## schotti111 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				SiSBulle am 20.11.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habs grad nirgends gefunden, darum stell ich mal hier die Frage;
> 
> ...




Hallo,

DirecX 10 ist schon in Vista integriert!  

MfG  schotti111


----------



## SiSBulle (20. November 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				schotti111 am 20.11.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> DirecX 10 ist schon in Vista integriert!


Und wie schauts mit Updates aus? Oder gibt es das gar nicht bei DX10?


----------



## GW-Player (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem ein notebook bekommen und auf diesem war vista basic.
und wollte heute die software von meinem sony ericsson installieren. nun kommt jedes mal folgende fehlermeldung:

"Die Rechte des Installers reichen nicht aus, um sie auf diesen Ordner zuzugreifen:
..\x86_Microsoft usw.
Die Installation kann nicht fortgesetzt werden. Melden sie sich als Administrato..."

(So lautet die komplettte meldung,außer das der programmpfad noch nach Microsoft weitegeht)

Ich habe schon einmal die benutzerkontensteuerung deaktiviert und habe das selbe problem als wenn ich mich als admin anmelde.

Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem beheben kann?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, sonst müsste ich alle meine kontakte von hand in mein neues n95 übertragen.

gruß an alle leser

danke schon mal im vorraus!!!!


----------



## Onlinestate (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Normalerweise sollte es eigentlich schicken das auszuführende Programm mit rechter Maustaste -> als Administrator starten.
Ansonsten könntest du die Rechte der nötigen Ordner auch manuell ändern, indem du mit rechter Maustaste auf Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit usw. gehst. Ich würde danach die Rechte aber wieder auf Standard zurücksetzen.

Falls das auch nicht gehen sollte, würd ich sagen ist die Software Schrott oder nicht für Vista gemacht (da einfach nach ner neueren Version schauen).


----------



## GW-Player (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Onlinestate am 20.12.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise sollte es eigentlich schicken das auszuführende Programm mit rechter Maustaste -> als Administrator starten.
> Ansonsten könntest du die Rechte der nötigen Ordner auch manuell ändern, indem du mit rechter Maustaste auf Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit usw. gehst. Ich würde danach die Rechte aber wieder auf Standard zurücksetzen.
> 
> Falls das auch nicht gehen sollte, würd ich sagen ist die Software Schrott oder nicht für Vista gemacht (da einfach nach ner neueren Version schauen).


da ist nur ein problem, als ich den ordner gesucht habe, fand er ihn nicht und ich wüsste auch nicht wo ich ihn suchen muss.
und das mit "als admin ausführen" habe ich auch schon probiert, klappt nicht.


----------



## dornenreich123 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Jason-Voorhees am 11.11.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei Vista nit der 64Bit Version aussieht. Würde es sich lohnen voll auf 64Bit zusetzen oder ist die 32Bit Variante zu empfehlen? Und welche Vista Version lohnt sich für Spieler mehr die Ultimate oder die Home Premium?
> 
> MfG




Arbeite und spiele nun seit Anfang November mit der Vista x64 Business-Variante (englisch) und habe bisher bis auf einige "seltenere" Programme auf kein gewohntes Programm verzichten müssen. Avira, TrueCrypt, TotalCommander, Miranda, RivaTuner, Winamp und viele andere, alle laufen wunderbar. Selbst bei den aktuellen Spielen habe ich äusserst selten Fehler gehabt, die an der 64Bit-Variante lagen.

Von meiner Seite aus, als alten 2000 und XP-Verfechter, kann ich Vista x64 empfehlen. Wie sich die anderen Editionen verhalten, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Einer der Hauptgründe für die x64-Variante war bei mir mein 4GB-Speicher.


----------



## Arthemis (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Leute,
was tun gegen die endlosen Spieleabstürze, selbst wenn "als Admin ausführen" auch nichts mehr hilft?
Vista x64 Home Ed


----------



## IXS (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Arthemis am 23.05.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,
> was tun gegen die endlosen Spieleabstürze, selbst wenn "als Admin ausführen" auch nichts mehr hilft?
> Vista x64 Home Ed



Hardware reparieren.


----------



## IXS (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				dornenreich123 am 20.01.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Seite aus, als alten 2000 und XP-Verfechter, kann ich Vista x64 empfehlen. Wie sich die anderen Editionen verhalten, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Einer der Hauptgründe für die x64-Variante war bei mir mein 4GB-Speicher.



Jo. 

Ich nutze Vista 64 schon seit 1,5 Jahren und kann nur Positives darüber berichten.


----------



## Komtur (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Habe auch die Vista 64 Ultimate SB Version wegen der Speicherverwaltung gekauft, und weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher war, was die Unterschiede der einzelnen versionen waren   

Möchte bei dieser gelegenheit darauf hinweisen, wenn man ein System mit 4GB oder mehr aufbaut, daß man Vista so nicht installieren kann. Man muss mit 1 oder 2 GB Vista installieren und sich dann von der Microsoft-HP ein update für 4GB Speicher runterladen.
Zumindest war das bei mir so. Mag sein, daß Microsoft bereits auf dieses Problem reagiert hat, und neuere Versionen von Vista dieses nicht mehr beinhalten.

Das System läuft eigentlich recht schnell und stabil. Allerdings kann ich keine 2 Anwendungen ausführen, die einen Vollbildmodus fahren, ohne daß die Kiste abstürzt. Unter XP war mir dies möglich. Aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## strike4 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Mmmh, also ich habe vor gut 4 Monaten Vista Home Premium 64, mit 8Gb Installiert, und keine Probleme gehabt. In diesem Moment habe ich Word, Excel, Power Point, Adobe Photoshop, Speed Commander, eine TV Applikation und Firefox im Vollbild laufen, und da stürzt nichts ab. Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Speicher Testen. 

CU


Mein System: Gigabyte X38DQ6, Intel Core2Quad 6600@3,2GHz, 8Gb GSkill DDR2-800 (2x4GBPQ) ,Palit /Xpertvision 8800GT.


----------



## IXS (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				Komtur am 01.06.2008 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte bei dieser gelegenheit darauf hinweisen, wenn man ein System mit 4GB oder mehr aufbaut, daß man Vista so nicht installieren kann. Man muss mit 1 oder 2 GB Vista installieren und sich dann von der Microsoft-HP ein update für 4GB Speicher runterladen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, welcher Patch das sein soll. 
Warum sollte ein 64 Bit System Probleme mit 4GB haben?

Letztens habe ich das OS neu instaliert, wegen Festplattenwechsels.
Wie gesagt, ist das die Version, die im Januar 2007 ausgeliefert wurde und im Rechner stecken seit ein paar Monaten 4GB Speicher.
Natürlich ging das reibungslos vonstatten.

Da du den Speicher bei der Installation reduzieren musstest, denke ich mal, dass der Fehler deines Rechners eindeutig identifiziert ist.
Entweder ist der Speicher defekt oder er läuft mit den falschen Spezifikationen.


Mir ist übrigens nur ein "4GB" update bekannt, das bei 32Bit Systemen die Anzeige "korrigiert", also nur einen kosmetischen "Fehler" korrigiert.


----------



## IXS (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hab da was gefunden:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929777/en-us


@KOMTUR

Meintest du diesen Patch?
Der betrifft aber nur das Setup und deutet auf ein Problem in der genutzten Hardware hin, das wiedermal durch einen Patch behoben werden musste.

Aber bei dir stürzen auch die Programme im Betrieb ab, was keinesfalls "Vista-typisch" ist.


----------



## LiquidGravity (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hallo,

ich hätte da ein ein kleines Problemchen...
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=1011&tid=6765374

bei dem ihr mir evtl helfen könntet. Es geht da indirekt ums SP1 für Vista, hab es aber im Benchmarkforum angelegt.

wäre super, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## hanger (30. November 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Ich hab nun Vista 32 Bit auf meinem Rechner, allerdings die DVD nicht dazu da es ein Komplettpaket von Conrad war.
Ich möchte mir aber noch Vista so kaufen. 
Sehe ich das richtig, das ich mit meinen 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher lieber bei der 32 Bit Version bleiben soll?
Denn ich habe Bedenken das unter 64 Bit zuviel für abgezwickt wird und die Games letztendlich darunter leiden und nicht mehr so gut laufen wie jetzt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. November 2008)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*



			
				hanger am 30.11.2008 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nun Vista 32 Bit auf meinem Rechner, allerdings die DVD nicht dazu da es ein Komplettpaket von Conrad war.



Du mußt entweder 
- eine eine Original Vista-DVD
- eine Recovery-DVD oder
- eine Partition auf der Festplatte haben vonwo du dir eine Vista/DVD oder Recovery-DVD 
  erstellen kannst.
- eventuell einen Gutschein für eine Vista-DVD.

Wenn du keines der oben erwähnten Sachen hast dann hat dir Conrad was nicht LEGALES verkauft und du mußt bei Conrad reklamieren.

Du mußt - selbst bei einem komplett-PC - immer eine Neuinstallation durchfühen können.


----------



## Bobby1987 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Hi Leute gibt es ne möglichkeit ohne ne komplette neuinstallation von ner 32 bit vista version zu einer mit 62 bit zu wechseln?? bzw was kann ich tun damit meine 4gb ram erkannt werden?


----------



## olstyle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Windows Vista – FAQ (Bitte LESEN!)*

Das sind leider zwei vollkommen verschiedene Systeme.
Über die in Vista integrierte Umzugs-Funktion solltest du bei einer neuen Installation aber relativ elegant deine Daten mitnehmen können.


----------

